# chilled water pump head calculation



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (4 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن تساعدوني في حساب الhead calculation for chilled water pump


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (5 مايو 2009)

الحمد لله حسبت كلشي باقي فقط الجارت الاخير بس اجده ارفعه لكم


----------



## eng mohamed khalil (5 مايو 2009)

*Pump Head Calculation*

أنت تأمر ووووووووووو
ان شاء الله تعم الفائدة للجميع


----------



## الدكة (5 مايو 2009)

شكرا ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## الدكة (5 مايو 2009)

لو امكن ارفاق المشروع المبني عليه حساب الفقد بالمرفقات

وشكرا


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (7 مايو 2009)

حبيبي مهندس محمد ما يأمر عليك ظالم مشكور جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yasoooo2005 (7 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا لهذا الجهد


----------



## yasoooo2005 (7 مايو 2009)

نتمنى منكم المزيد فى برامج التكييف والحريق


----------



## yasoooo2005 (7 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ولو امكن المعدل العالمى لتغيير هواء التهويه والكود المصرى للتبريد


----------



## ibrahim1hj (17 أغسطس 2009)

ENG Mohammed Khalil , Thanks , your efforts are appreciated , this is what i'm looking for , thanks


----------



## خبير الاردن (17 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اذا كان بامكان اشري لحساب الاحمال الجديد رقم grp185 الحديث بالاضافة الى يونيفورم كود 2009 يا باش مهندس


----------



## mohamed mech (17 أغسطس 2009)

ارجو الله ان ينفعكم بهذا الملف الرائع و الخاص بحساب الفقد فى الضغط فى شبكة المياه المثلجة


----------



## mnci (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزيتم الخير جميعا
.....................0


----------



## magdyy1973 (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ً و بارك لكم في أوقاتكم


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (20 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي . وشكرا


----------



## abukhatwa (23 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا .......


----------



## مؤيد غازي (24 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم وحييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييياك الله


----------



## م/عادل حسن (29 أغسطس 2009)

ملفات جميلة وشيقه
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## السيدعبدالمجيد (29 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله لنل فيك يابشمهندس .وزادك الله من علم الدنيا والدين


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (29 أغسطس 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> ارجو الله ان ينفعكم بهذا الملف الرائع و الخاص بحساب الفقد فى الضغط فى شبكة المياه المثلجة


 
اخبارك ايه يا حاج محمد؟
جزاك الله خيرا على الملف الاكثر من رائع 
لو كان المخطط متوفر لكان افضل


----------



## esamkhattab (30 أغسطس 2009)

الاخوه الاعزاء 
ارجو ان تجدوا فى المرفق ما يساعد على كيفيه حساب رفع الطلمبه فى منظومه open system &closed system وهو ملف ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم
بالتوفيق


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (30 أغسطس 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية و يزيدك من فضله و ياريت حد يشرح لنا خطوة خطوة كيفية رفع الالنصوص و المشاريع على القور شير بس خطوة خطوة يمكن نفيد بحاجة و مشكور يا سيدي


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (30 أغسطس 2009)

esamkhattab قال:


> الاخوه الاعزاء
> ارجو ان تجدوا فى المرفق ما يساعد على كيفيه حساب رفع الطلمبه فى منظومه open system &closed system وهو ملف ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم
> بالتوفيق


 
شكرا جزيلا لك مهندس عصام


----------



## mohamed mech (30 أغسطس 2009)

:28:


ابو اسامة63 قال:


> اخبارك ايه يا حاج محمد؟
> جزاك الله خيرا على الملف الاكثر من رائع
> لو كان:60: المخطط متوفر لكان افضل


 
 الحمد لله رب العالمين اما بعد
فهذه هى المخططات و الحسابات بتاعتها لاحد مشاريعى بناء على الاوامر االمشددة من القيادة العليا :78:

((((((((((  نحن نسعى الى الافضل دائماً ))))))))))

:28::28::28:
​


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (30 أغسطس 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> :28:​
> 
> الحمد لله رب العالمين اما بعد
> فهذه هى المخططات و الحسابات بتاعتها لاحد مشاريعى بناء على الاوامر االمشددة من القيادة العليا :78:​
> ...


 
يا سلام عليك يا كبير
الافضل دائما يسعى للافضل


----------



## BASSAMEE (30 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن تساعدوني في حساب الhead calculation for FIRE pump


----------



## pora (30 ديسمبر 2009)

بصراحه الاخوة كلهم متعاونين جدا
مش عارف اقول ايه سرعه رهيبه ف تلبيه الطلبات 
بارك الله لكم جميعا وجعله ف ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## سمير حيدر ابراهيم (27 مارس 2010)

what procedure f
or head pump calculation


----------



## سمير حيدر ابراهيم (27 مارس 2010)

how i can calculate head for chilled water and water supply for building 6 floor


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (27 مارس 2010)

الله يبارك فيك وفي كل المهندسين الذين اضافوا لمساتهم على الموضوع من خلال ملفاتهم المرفقة

يسلمو إيداك


----------



## الدكة (28 مارس 2010)

رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## sam6 (30 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خادم محمد (30 مارس 2010)

excellent


----------



## ama2828 (30 مارس 2010)

thank you so much


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (18 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## محب الحرمين (18 أغسطس 2010)

ما شاء الله ملف ممتاز الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (18 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على ما قدمتم


----------



## حسين دراج (28 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيكم 
والله يبارك لكم 
ويزيدكم من نعيمه


----------



## fahdallah (24 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## molhamsah (3 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك و سدد خطاك 
فعلا معلومات رائعة و قد كنت تعبت جدا وانا ابحث عن حل لهذه المشكلة عندي


----------



## ابراهيم الخولى (3 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## تامر النجار (4 أبريل 2011)

دة رابط فيه مثال عملى 

مع برنامج اكسيل يوضح الحسابات
http://www.zshare.net/download/88604018c38076cb/


----------



## تامر النجار (4 أبريل 2011)

شوف الرابط دة عليه مثال عملى محلول ومرفق برنامج اكسيل

http://www.zshare.net/download/88604018c38076cb/


----------



## محمد مصطفي مرسي (12 يوليو 2011)

thanks for help but where is the schematic diagram for calculation


----------



## محمد مصطفي مرسي (12 يوليو 2011)

thanks for help but this link not work


----------



## mohamedtop (12 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## nofal (12 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (12 يوليو 2011)

باشا انا والله نفسى اساعد بس دة موضوع كبير وبياخد وقت ومحتاج شرح كتير - افضلك تروح لحد يشرحهالك لان محتاج ولا 3 مراجع على برنامجين على جدولين سلكشن عشان تعرف القصة دى لانها مرهقة--اسف اخى نعم امتلك الحل بفضل الله - واعجز عن المساعدة فسامحنى يا اخى فى الله - رزقك الله خير منى ليعلمك اياها


----------



## abdelrahim (13 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## tarekdia (13 يوليو 2011)

تعلم اسس تصميم التبريد والتكييف المركزى كورس كامل على 4 dvd السعر400 دولار تليفون 
5563792-018-002
مهندس طارق ضياء


----------



## imran63 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

Thank You Engineer! You help me a lot.


----------



## مصطفى محمد البدري (18 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوررر


----------



## محمد تكيف (18 أكتوبر 2011)

thank you eng mohamed


----------



## mustafatel (18 أكتوبر 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## ايمن انور خالد (6 نوفمبر 2011)

سلمت يداك


----------



## باسل افتل (20 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على كل شيء


----------



## jack128 (21 نوفمبر 2011)

Thanks


----------



## ياسر حسن (21 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا


----------



## بن القاسم (5 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم و جزكم عنى كل خير


----------



## محمد محمد عيسوى (17 يناير 2012)

Thanks v much


----------



## ml1988ml (17 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فييك يااخى الكريم


----------



## ASHRAF100 (18 يناير 2012)

* thanks*


----------



## حسين دراج (19 يناير 2012)

الاخوة الاعزاء
لدي انبوب مياه شديدة البرودة 6( درجات مئوية) قطر الانبوب 28 بوصة اخذ منه ثلاث فروع كل فرع 8 بوصة وكان طوله 440 مترا فلو اخذ منه فرع رابع هل يجب انقاص الانبوب ذي القطر 28 بوصة
\\افيدوني بارك الله فيكم؟


----------



## TAYEBG (4 مارس 2012)

*يجب أن يكون يا أخي الكريم*
*التصريف في الأنبوب الرئيسي = مجموع التصاريف في ال3 فروع + التصريف في الأنبوب الإضافي*
*علماً أن قانون الصريف = السرعة x مساخة المقطع *
*إذن الموضوع ليس زيادةً أو نقصان وإنما تحدده السرعات وأنصاف الأقطار*
*ومساحة المقطع =ط x نق2 *
*حيث نق نصف قطر الأنبوب *


----------



## م.ابراهيم صوان (4 مارس 2012)

thnx


----------



## safa aldin (4 مارس 2012)

شكرا اخي الكريم وحيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييا ك الله


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (4 مارس 2012)

حسين دراج قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء
> لدي انبوب مياه شديدة البرودة 6( درجات مئوية) قطر الانبوب 28 بوصة اخذ منه ثلاث فروع كل فرع 8 بوصة وكان طوله 440 مترا فلو اخذ منه فرع رابع هل يجب انقاص الانبوب ذي القطر 28 بوصة
> \\افيدوني بارك الله فيكم؟


 سرعات المياه فى الخط الرئيسى يتراوح عادة بين 7و10قدم/ثانية وليس هناك أى مشكلة أن تقل السرعة عن ذلك من الناحية الهندسية ولكن لماذا تكلف المقاول ثمن أنبوب ذو قطر كبير إذا كان يمكن إنجاز العمل بماسورة ذات قطر أقل دون حدوث مشكلة.


----------



## الأمين حسن (5 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abunzo (5 مارس 2012)

و الله أنا برضو محتاج مساعدة في الموضوع دا لأني حاليا ماسك مشروع و جديد في مجال التبريد والتكييف


----------



## التمام (9 مارس 2012)

مشكورين وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## amirhelmy (1 أبريل 2012)

موضوع اكثر من رائع جزاكم الله كل خير علي هذا المجهود والي الامام دائما


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (1 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مروان هانى (1 أبريل 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا *


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (2 أبريل 2012)

*ENG Mohammed Khalil .....Thanks*


----------



## amirhelmy (2 أبريل 2012)

ممكن المخطط اللي تم عمل الحسابات عليه عشان نتعلم منه مع الملف وجزاكم الله كل خير مرة اخري


----------



## Nice Star (4 أبريل 2012)

* جزاك الله خير أخي الكريم على مجهودك الي أفاد الكثير منا ...*


----------



## mustafatel (4 أبريل 2012)

Thanks for the file brother


----------



## خبير الاردن (14 أبريل 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس الحالم (15 أبريل 2012)

ممكن اعرف ازاى الملف بيحسب الهيد ؟


----------



## abdelsalamn (31 مايو 2012)

* جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## حازم نجم (9 يوليو 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## abdelsalamn (23 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حمدي النمر (24 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

